# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Взлом Nexus 6P – пятиминутное дело

## Tcinet

В рамках конференции по кибербезопасности PacSec в столице Японии Токио сегодня проходит турнир «белых хакеров» Mobile Pwn2Own. Его участники соревнуются во взломе мобильных устройств. «Жертвами» на сей раз выбраны Nexus 6P, Apple iPhone 6S и Samsung Galaxy S7. Призовой фонд турнира составляет 365 тысяч долларов и предоставлен проектом Zero Day Initiative компании Trend Micro.

По правилам соревнований каждая из команд имеет по три пятиминутных попытки на взлом того или иного устройства. Однако уже выступившая команда Keen Team из КНР обошлась и одной попыткой. Всего за пять минут ее участники взломали один из флагманов линейки смартфонов Android, разработанных совместно с Google и производимых Huawei – Nexus 6P. Особенно примечательно и одновременно тревожно то, что продемонстрированная ими техника атаки не требует вообще никаких активных действий со стороны пользователя. Итоги турнира будут подведены позже, однако эксперты, наблюдающие за его ходом, полагают, что Keen Team имеет высокие шансы стать победителем в этой категории соревнований. В этом случае китайских исследователей ждет приз в 100 тысяч долларов.

----------

